# Solved: agent.exe



## mudpie (Feb 28, 2004)

Recently my processor has been running at max. The only thing I see that is pulling extra power is agent.exe. Computer is slow and programs take forever to open up. Ran Adaware,Spybot & AVG. Am attaching my HIJ log file, would someone please take a look?
Thanks in advance.
P.S. This AM I was on the computer and it was running fine , I checked and agent.exe wasn't running. Later it was back and the same problems with it.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Is this a Dell computer?


----------



## mudpie (Feb 28, 2004)

Yes, about 3 years old.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

When it's a Dell system, agent.exe is a process from Dell that gives the user an interface to monitor and administer the system.


----------



## mudpie (Feb 28, 2004)

Well it has never been a problem before, so why is it eating up so much of my processor? I don't want it on there if that's the price I have to pay.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Well your log looks okay with the exception of a few entries.

Rescan with Hijack This.
Close all browser windows except Hijack This.
Put a check mark beside these entries and click "Fix Checked".

*O16 - DPF: {2B96D5CC-C5B5-49A5-A69D-CC0A30F9028C} (MiniBugTransporterX Class) - http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/MiniBugTransporter.cab?

O16 - DPF: {88D758A3-D33B-45FD-91E3-67749B4057FA} - http://dm.screensavers.com/dm/installers/si/1/sinstaller.cab*

Reboot.

The file can also be associated w/ InstallShield 11. Do you have that installed?


----------



## mudpie (Feb 28, 2004)

Did as you said but I am looking at Task Manager and agent.exe is reading anywhere from 0 to 69% during any 10 secound span. Why would a program be that random?
I don't know if i have Installshield, I don't see it in my programs anywhere.
If I could find it I would get rid of it.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I see you do have InstallShield.

Rescan with Hijack This.
Close all browser windows except Hijack This.
Put a check mark beside these entries and click "Fix Checked".

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler*

Reboot.

It updates automatically which is probably why the usage fluctuates so much.


----------



## mudpie (Feb 28, 2004)

That did the trick.
So the next time I use Installshield for a download will I need to go in and do this all over again?
By the way , thanks for your help, I will make a donation to TSG in your name.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Most likely. Which in a way can be a pain, but that program just likes to eat up CPU usage.
Thanks for the donation! I'm glad I could help.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You can mark your thread "Solved" from the *Thread Tools* drop down menu.


----------

